# military exchanges open to all vets



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

https://www.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1049558/dod-opens-online-exchange-shopping-to-veterans


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm glad!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool ...


----------

